# Gounod Ballet Music from Faust



## mrossi (May 16, 2015)

Hello everybody,

this is my first post so I would like to greet all of you Talk Classical users.

I am rehearsing Gounod Ballet Music from "Faust" and I have been listening to quite a lot of renditions. In the 6th dance (Mirror Variations) the first violins should play sextuplets, but everybody is doing triplets.
I feel sextuplets are much better in the context but I would like to have other opinions.

Thanks,

Mario


----------

